# How to safely cut firewood in half (not split)?



## aries339 (Oct 23, 2012)

OK I know this is frowned upon because it's hard to do safely.  But here is my problem:  I have a small house, with a small stove.  I can't fit standard 18" or even 16" logs in it; 10" is the max.

Well, everyone who sells firewood around me sells the logs in 18" lengths.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to cut those logs in half, safely?  I mean, I could take a chainsaw to each individual piece but that isn't very safe and it would take forever.  Any better ideas??

Thanks lot!!
Ty


----------



## osagebow (Oct 23, 2012)

Sawzall / vise mebbe?


----------



## onion (Oct 23, 2012)

Several people (including me) have made stands that can hold several splits and then a chainsaw can rip through lots at once. If no one posts a picture of one Ill try and remember to do it tonight when I get home. Mine can do almost a wheelbarrow full in one shot.

Basically it is a box without a top or front mounted on four legs sized appropriately for your desired length. So in your case picture a plywood box with 36" high x 10" deep. Stand it on 4 legs, load it with splits, use a bungee to secure the splits and use a chainsaw to cut the splits to length.

Here's a pic!

H-Frame for cutting splits to length (PICS)


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 23, 2012)

aries339 said:


> OK I know this is frowned upon because it's hard to do safely. But here is my problem: I have a small house, with a small stove. I can't fit standard 18" or even 16" logs in it; 10" is the max.
> 
> Well, everyone who sells firewood around me sells the logs in 18" lengths.
> 
> ...


 Post number 24. Others have made better than the one I built but it worked.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/not-cut-to-length-garbage.54557/


----------



## aries339 (Oct 23, 2012)

That is EXACTLY what I was thinking about, but I couldn't picture it.  Thanks a TON!

One question though - on the pic you posted, had the logs shown already been cut?  So you're saying you slide the chainsaw through the logs, sorta "sliding" down the front of the frame?

Thanks again!
Ty







onion said:


> Several people (including me) have made stands that can hold several splits and then a chainsaw can rip through lots at once. If no one posts a picture of one Ill try and remember to do it tonight when I get home. Mine can do almost a wheelbarrow full in one shot.
> 
> Basically it is a box without a top or front mounted on four legs sized appropriately for your desired length. So in your case picture a plywood box with 36" high x 10" deep. Stand it on 4 legs, load it with splits, use a bungee to secure the splits and use a chainsaw to cut the splits to length.
> 
> ...


----------



## onion (Oct 23, 2012)

aries339 said:


> That is EXACTLY what I was thinking about, but I couldn't picture it. Thanks a TON!
> 
> One question though - on the pic you posted, had the logs shown already been cut? So you're saying you slide the chainsaw through the logs, sorta "sliding" down the front of the frame?
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, they are already cut.  Make the frame the length you are looking for all the way to the end (you may want to make it short an inch depending on your saw, bar length etc) and cut right down the front.  Make it out of wood so if your chain contacts it you don't really have any disaster waiting to happen.  Mine is cheesy compared to that one, made with scraps I had laying around but it sure gets the job done.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 23, 2012)

aries339 said:


> That is EXACTLY what I was thinking about, but I couldn't picture it. Thanks a TON!
> 
> One question though - on the pic you posted, had the logs shown already been cut? So you're saying you slide the chainsaw through the logs, sorta "sliding" down the front of the frame?
> 
> ...


The splits in the picture were cut between 16 - 18 inches in the woods, the stand is made so that wood was cut down to 14.75. Make sure you bungee the wood down good (I changed to use two bungee cords, one in the back and one on the front) then cut it to length.

In the third picture you can see I cut them down. I started cutting before we even thought about having a woodstove, our Lopi Liberty will take 16 inches N/S loading but we like a few inches between the end of the split and the glass on the door.


----------



## Wood Duck (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a sawbuck made of four X shaped parts that stand on end, and several 8 ft boards connecting the Xs. Two of the Xs are 18 inches apart. My stove takes pieces up to 18 inches, so if a split will span the 18 inch gap I know it is too long. When I accumulate maybe 10 or 12 pieces that I need to cut, I bungee them together and cut them in the middle, between the two supports. The bungee helps a lot, perventing the top pieces from moving around when the chainsaw hits them. I'd to get a more precise firewood supplier, but at least I work cheap.

Edit: Mine looks like the one Thistle posted below, but the supports are closer together


----------



## Thistle (Oct 23, 2012)

49" sawbuck (just happened to be the longest pieces in my odds & ends pile,treated 2 x 4 & 2 x 6 45 to 49" long)

Those lines from a Sharpie at 16" & 32".Though when bucking larger rounds freehand away from sawbuck I go between 15" & 18",its all good.Some of the largest/toughest ones from 12" to 15" to make splitting easier.


----------



## firebroad (Oct 23, 2012)

I use a Bailey's Smart Holder.  About $99.  I get splits that are too long as well, and lop them off.  I like that it folds up flat and stores.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 23, 2012)

I cut a bunch of lumber cut-offs this fall into 16" lengths to fit the stove. Stuck them in a milk crate, rapped a ratchet strap around them and cut. Works very well.


----------



## iskiatomic (Oct 23, 2012)

> I cut a bunch of lumber cut-offs this fall into 16" lengths to fit the stove. Stuck them in a milk crate, rapped a ratchet strap around them and cut. Works very well.​


 

Denny, where would you be without those milk crates?


KC​


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 23, 2012)

Probably back to work at the dairy...


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 23, 2012)

I made a stand like the two that were linked and like onion said make it about an inch shorter (in your case 9 inches) that way you dont have to slide the chainsaw down right against the front of the box, I made mine 16 inches as I like my splits 17 inches long. A couple 2 x 4's and some screws and you can make one in no time.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 23, 2012)

My setup is also in the linked to thread.


----------



## WES999 (Oct 23, 2012)

Here is what I made, kinda of like a giant miter box.
Load it up with wood and run the chainsaw down the middle,
works great.


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## TreePointer (Oct 24, 2012)

Similar discussions with pics:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/does-a-cut-off-saw-or-chop-saw-exist-for-wood.67273/
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/h-frame-for-cutting.67726/


----------



## Wickets (Nov 9, 2017)

firebroad said:


> I use a Bailey's Smart Holder.  About $99.  I get splits that are too long as well, and lop them off.  I like that it folds up flat and stores.



if youre still using the Bailey's, a question for you.  I have splits that are about 22" that i would like to cut in half.  From your experience, would the baileys work for that or is 22" too short?  thanks


----------



## warno (Nov 9, 2017)

I have a friend that uses his radial saw for lumber to cut wood that doesn't fit in the fire place.


----------



## Sodbuster (Nov 13, 2017)

onion said:


> Several people (including me) have made stands that can hold several splits and then a chainsaw can rip through lots at once. If no one posts a picture of one Ill try and remember to do it tonight when I get home. Mine can do almost a wheelbarrow full in one shot.
> 
> Basically it is a box without a top or front mounted on four legs sized appropriately for your desired length. So in your case picture a plywood box with 36" high x 10" deep. Stand it on 4 legs, load it with splits, use a bungee to secure the splits and use a chainsaw to cut the splits to length.
> 
> ...



This^^^^ great idea, and keeps your feet out of the way.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 15, 2017)

Radial arm saw would be quicker and safer


----------



## johnsopi (Nov 21, 2017)

I have the same thing with my wood its cut and stack. piece are 18-20"  my stove can only take 16". I've been chain sawing the stack in half. Is this dangerous? So far it been fine. My kickback interlock has locked a couple of times.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 21, 2017)

I use a 10" Miter saw. A sliding miter saw is good too.   Blades are cheap and sharp (carbide) so even if you hit a nail it cuts right thru.  My 10"craftsman  miter saw is practically wore out from cutting firewood . The ones with the stand are even nicer.


----------



## johnsopi (Nov 25, 2017)

Would a miter work for a lot of wood like a cord. Seems like it would wear out.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 25, 2017)

I


johnsopi said:


> Would a miter work for a lot of wood like a cord. Seems like it would wear out.


Iv  been pounding my 10 in craftsman Miter Saw for ,must be 15 years now and still works like a charm.  You would wear out a chain saw with much less miles.  10 in  seems to be the sweet spot cuz  12 in saw and also the blades are quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## dafattkidd (Nov 26, 2017)

Some years ago I cut down a little under a cord very quickly using the H frame method.


----------

